# Sibelius Sound Sets



## Bob Morabito (Oct 24, 2017)

*Sibelius Sound Sets*

*The Sound Set Project*

http://www.soundsetproject.com/

_What is a Sound Set?_

A sound set is a map of sample library or hardware MIDI device that instructs Sibelius where to find the sounds that library or device contains and how to access them. This includes keyswitches, MIDI CC's, program/bank changes, drum sound mapping, etc.. This additional programming is designed to be used with sample libraries or devices you already own.


_Sibelius Sound Sets
_
Working with a sample library or MIDI hardware device in Sibelius can be a daunting task. A sound set is essential to this goal or the experience will be lacking and severely limited, but building a quality integration is a significant undertaking. It can take years to truly learn the system, how to check for and recognize incompatibilities, and stumble through a seemingly infinite number of undocumented peculiarities when all you really want to do is bring some quality sounds into your notation-based composing environment.

We know how you feel; we've been there, too. That's why we do what we do.

From 2000 patch keyboards and synths to sample libraries that require re-programming to work seamlessly in Sibelius, we provide the tools so you can spend more time writing music. With The Sound Set Project, technology no longer has to hinder the creative process, instead, it can enhance it.

_
Available Sound Sets from the Sound Set Project_

http://www.soundsetproject.com/soundsets/
---------------------------------------------------------

*The Write Score*

https://www.thewritescore.com/
--------------------------------------------------------

*Sibelius Sound sets, provided by AVID*

http://www.sibelius.com/helpcenter/resources/soundsets.html

In case a Sound set isnt available for the library you want to use, you can create a _manual sound set_ in Sibelius, but its not an easy thing to do.


Bob Morabito
https://soundcloud.com/bob-morabito


----------



## wcreed51 (Oct 24, 2017)

Bob, have you had any contact with Johnathan L recently? It's been years since he released the last Sound Set, and without them Sibelius loses its value to me.


----------



## Bob Morabito (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi Bill--The last I heard from him by email was 2014, and I just checked- the last post of his on the official Sib forum was 2012. I didnt know he hasnt released any sound sets for a long time.I agree about the importance of his Sound Sets to Sibelius. Ill email him now and if theres any response Ill post it.


----------



## wcreed51 (Oct 25, 2017)

Thanks Bob.

I also wanted to mention that VSL provides Sound Sets for all their libraries.


----------



## Bob Morabito (Oct 25, 2017)

Thanks Bill- and no word back from Jonathan yet.


----------



## Maximvs (Oct 27, 2017)

I had a very brief contact with Jonathan about one year ago but then I never heard from him since... I really hope he is alright...


----------



## Bob Morabito (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks..still no reply from him..


----------



## Bob Morabito (Oct 27, 2017)

I Just heard back from him--I asked him if he was ok and how he was doing and he replied:
_Hi Bob,

Of course, never better!

Regards,
Jonathan
_

Good to know hes ok


----------



## Mike Marino (Oct 27, 2017)

@Bob Morabito Are there any resources to learn how to make Sibelius sound sets and learn to program these types of things inside of Sibelius?


----------



## Bob Morabito (Oct 27, 2017)

Hi Mike-Hope these help--I dont believe there are any more current versions of these-
*
Sibelius Sound Set Editor*
http://www.sibelius.com/download/sse/main.html

S*ibelius Sound Set Editor User Guide*
http://www.sibelius.com/download/sse/Sound Set Editor User Guide.pdf


----------



## Mike Marino (Oct 27, 2017)

Bob Morabito said:


> Hi Mike-Hope these help--I dont believe there are any more current versions of these-
> *
> Sibelius Sound Set Editor*
> http://www.sibelius.com/download/sse/main.html
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Bob Morabito (Oct 27, 2017)

Youre very welcome


----------



## wcreed51 (Oct 28, 2017)

Glad he's OK, but would be helpful to know if there will be more SS in the future, and if yes, what he's working on, as that would be crucial info in deciding what libraries to buy...


----------



## Bob Morabito (Oct 28, 2017)

HI Bill--I had sent him a regular email, which wasnt answered, so I tried contacting him thru his site which brought about a fast reply. This seems the best way to reach him:

https://www.soundsetproject.com/company/contact/


----------



## wcreed51 (Oct 28, 2017)

Thanks Bob!


----------



## Bob Morabito (Oct 28, 2017)

Youre welcome Bill


----------

